# I just got her :)



## Pufflez (Mar 3, 2012)

This is Arwen (means evening star and its from Lord of the Rings) I don't know if I should keep her name or not but here she is 
[attachment=1:1l8psb5t]phpnXanQXPM.jpg[/attachment:1l8psb5t][attachment=2:1l8psb5t]phpkDVL01PM.jpg[/attachment:1l8psb5t][attachment=0:1l8psb5t]phpMUtMC8PM.jpg[/attachment:1l8psb5t]


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

She is stunning and that name sure does fit her well!


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

She's beautiful! Great colour, love the white. And I like the name  how old is she?


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

WOW!!!


----------



## Pufflez (Mar 3, 2012)

Thank you  she's a year and a half-2 years, but she looks younger to me.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Indeed she looks quite young, but nonetheless she's cute


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh, she's beautiful and she looks like Arwen. I would keep the name. She is just adorable.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

She's beautiful!


----------



## DragonTamerJackson (Mar 4, 2012)

She is beautiful! The name is super cute.


----------



## Ram2035 (Sep 4, 2011)

She is so adorable. And I love her name! It's nice to find another LOTR fan. I was actually going to name my hedgie Arwen but I got a boy so he became Pippin instead lol


----------



## Pufflez (Mar 3, 2012)

Thank you all  and yeah i love her name and urs is so cute!  im a little sad though because she has to go to the vet, shes there right now, because her last owners put her with not so nice hedgehogs and they destroyed her tummy. She has cuts everywhere and was bleeding all over me last night...


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

I love that you named her Arwen! I'm a HUGE LOTR nerd! She is so precious! Congrats to you both


----------



## gogrnny1955 (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm drooling, she is stunning and I'm also a huge LOTR fan so the name
suits her well.
Good job getting her to the vet right away for help.
Hate to see critters suffering :{
Please let us know how she is.


----------



## Pufflez (Mar 3, 2012)

Thank you  And I will.


----------



## Pufflez (Mar 3, 2012)

So we have to change her bedding and her food and she has a staff infection from sitting in her own filth at her last home and she needs 3 medical baths every day.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Poor thing! I hope she gets well soon!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Poor baby! I'm glad she's got a good home now.


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh, the poor dear.  I'm so glad she is with you now and you are taking such good care of her. HUGS to you both.


----------

